# Interview At Bowers Ambulance Tomorrow!



## Danson (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I have an interview at Bowers tomorrow and I was wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of questions they ask.  I've searched this site and found a lot of great info about interviewing...I just wanted to know if anyone could tell me more.  Do they ask a list of questions or is it more like a conversation?  I'm not great at interviews so any kind of advice could be helpful.

Thanks!  B)


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jan 7, 2010)

Have confidence in why you want to be an EMT. Do you want to be an EMT forever? Hopefully no. What do you want to be doing in life? How will being an EMT help you complete your life goals? These are some things to think about.

The people who do the hiring are really patient with new hires. I had the worst interview. I was really nervous and stumbled over myself a few times. My best advice is to relax and answer the questions honestly.


----------



## Danson (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Mufasa, I appreciate the advice.  I'll try to maintain my cool today...I'm not too nervious at the moment.  And I have been thinking about why an EMT would translate well into a nursing career, which is ultimatley where I want to be.

Thanks again...I'll post how it went!


----------



## exodus (Jan 7, 2010)

Nursing is also a part of EMS, ala Critical Care Transport nurses, or flight  nurses, etc. I'm not sure if Bowers does CCT because they also do ALS, but down here at pacific we do CCT transports... In fact I have a CCT shift tonight.


----------



## Danson (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah, that's right...that would be cool to get into some CCT.  By the way, the interview went great.  The guy that interviewed me was way cool so I felt comfortable just talking to him like he was any other person.  Worked great!  I should be hearing by the end of next week.


----------



## Danson (Jan 12, 2010)

I got the job!!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 12, 2010)

Congratulations!  For future reference, can you provide some details on the interview/hiring process?


----------



## ems_is_4_me (Jan 12, 2010)

exodus said:


> Nursing is also a part of EMS, ala Critical Care Transport nurses, or flight  nurses, etc. I'm not sure if Bowers does CCT because they also do ALS, but down here at pacific we do CCT transports... In fact I have a CCT shift tonight.



I am going to have to disagree with you on the fact that nurses are EMS Also. They may do CC and fly in the helicopters but they are not EMS.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 12, 2010)

ems_is_4_me said:


> I am going to have to disagree with you on the fact that nurses are EMS Also. They may do CC and fly in the helicopters but they are not EMS.



What about the states where there are EMS certifications for RNs?

What about the fact that EMS is not synonymous with "prehospital?"


----------



## exodus (Jan 13, 2010)

ems_is_4_me said:


> I am going to have to disagree with you on the fact that nurses are EMS Also. They may do CC and fly in the helicopters but they are not EMS.



So the nurse that picks up a half dead guy in the desert after crashing is dirt bike and then starts coding on the way to the hospital in the bird is not apart of EMS? Sure.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 13, 2010)

She picks the downed biker up from the scene?

EMS tends to refer to medical emergencies from the scene to ER.
Not so much for facility transfers, except in some situations.


----------



## Danson (Jan 15, 2010)

MMiz said:


> Congratulations!  For future reference, can you provide some details on the interview/hiring process?



The interview process includes a physical test, written test and an interview.

For the physical portion, they have you step up and down on a aerobic step for three min at 1 step/min and then check your pulse to make sure you are cardio fit.  Then, you lift about a 150 lb weight from two chairs up to a table and back three times.  This is to see if you will be okay to handle a gurney.

The written test was fine.  If you can pass the national you can pass this one.

Then the interview is fine as long as you know why you want to be an EMT and why you want to work for Bowers.  I got some good advice about that and did my research and it paid off.  

Now I've got my first job as an EMT, at my first choice of companies, and can't wait to start!


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

Danson said:


> The interview process includes a physical test, written test and an interview.
> 
> For the physical portion, they have you step up and down on a aerobic step for three min at 1 step/min and then check your pulse to make sure you are cardio fit.  Then, you lift about a 150 lb weight from two chairs up to a table and back three times.  This is to see if you will be okay to handle a gurney.
> 
> ...




What time did they contact u to let u know if u got it or not? i was supposed to get a call from Randy For pacific ambulance(bowers partner company) today, but im just waiting, its driving me insane


----------



## Danson (Jan 15, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> What time did they contact u to let u know if u got it or not? i was supposed to get a call from Randy For pacific ambulance(bowers partner company) today, but im just waiting, its driving me insane



Did you take the physical/drug screen?  I think they only call if you failed one or both of those.  If you don't get a call by this afternoon, then you're in! I haven't gotten the call either, BTW.  I'll be starting orientation on the 25th, you too?


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

Danson said:


> Did you take the physical/drug screen?  I think they only call if you failed one or both of those.  If you don't get a call by this afternoon, then you're in! I haven't gotten the call either, BTW.  I'll be starting orientation on the 25th, you too?



I had an interview on Monday, im suppsoed to find out if i got hired or not today

but they didnt call  yet

what time did u get ur first call saying u where going to the orentation?


----------



## Danson (Jan 15, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> I had an interview on Monday, im suppsoed to find out if i got hired or not today
> 
> but they didnt call  yet
> 
> what time did u get ur first call saying u where going to the orentation?



I had my interview on the 7th and got the call saying that I got the job on Tuesday of this week.  

I hate the waiting...good luck!


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

Danson said:


> I had my interview on the 7th and got the call saying that I got the job on Tuesday of this week.
> 
> I hate the waiting...good luck!



Thanks, but what time was the call? because its almost 5pm now and ive been waiting all day!!!!


----------



## MusicMedic (Jan 15, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> Thanks, but what time was the call? because its almost 5pm now and ive been waiting all day!!!!



ahh i didnt get the job :-(


----------



## Danson (Jan 15, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> ahh i didnt get the job :-(



I'm sorry to hear that...keep trying!!!


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 15, 2010)

AnthonyM83 said:


> EMS tends to refer to medical emergencies from the scene to ER.



EMS includes the ER. I bet if you look hard enough at the LA Co EMSA website you'll find licensing requirements and fees for the local emergency rooms and trauma centers. I can link the documents from OC EMSA if you'd like.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Jan 16, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> EMS includes the ER. I bet if you look hard enough at the LA Co EMSA website you'll find licensing requirements and fees for the local emergency rooms and trauma centers. I can link the documents from OC EMSA if you'd like.


Naw man, I agree. That's why I said it's from the scene to the ER. But it tends to involve some sort of prehospital component even if it involves walk-ins. Transfers by nature, even if CCT, don't autmoatically qualify as EMS, unless maybe it comes into the ER and they need to transfer out. Rather than doing a transfer from the floors b/c they realize patient needs services at a different hospital. Flight nurses who transport from scenes most definitely ARE part of EMS, though


----------



## Nova (Jan 19, 2010)

hey danson, I got an interview coming up for bowers and I know it consists of:
-Written Application
-Written EMT Test
-Physical Test 
-Oral Interview

I was wondering if you could give me a brief heads up or any tips. Thanks


----------



## Danson (Jan 19, 2010)

Nova said:


> hey danson, I got an interview coming up for bowers and I know it consists of:
> -Written Application
> -Written EMT Test
> -Physical Test
> ...




The written application is pretty much the same as the one you filled out in the first place...so make sure you have all the info you need to be able to fill that out (references, previous employment info, etc).

The written test isn't that bad.  Just basic emt questions that don't require any studying...unless you've forgotten the basics!  In other words, if you passed national you won't have any problems with this test.

The physical test is 3 min of stepping up and down on a step, then they check your pulse.  Then you have to lift a weight up on to a table and back down 3 times.  Bring a bottle of water!  They will let you relax for a bit before your interview.

The interview was the easiest part.  The guy who you interview with is probably Randy.  He is super cool and relaxed so all you need to do is be the same way. Not overconfident, but not nervious.  Just know WHY you want to work at bowers, why you want to be an EMT and why they should choose you.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Nova (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks! I got this B)


----------



## thnguyen001 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm so glad to have found this post. First of all, good luck to both of you with your jobs at Bowers. 

I'm scheduled for an interview with Pacific here in San Diego next week. I think I'm comfortable with the written test. As for the physical portion, was lifting the 150lbs weight hard for any of you? And were the weights similar to  the ones at the gym ... or was it something else? 

And for the interview, do you guys remember what you were asked? This would be my first interview so I'm pretty nervous. And I haven't had a lot of interview experience in the past. Any feedbacks would definitely help a lot. Thanks guys.


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 18, 2010)

thnguyen001 said:


> I'm so glad to have found this post. First of all, good luck to both of you with your jobs at Bowers.
> 
> I'm scheduled for an interview with Pacific here in San Diego next week. I think I'm comfortable with the written test. As for the physical portion, was lifting the 150lbs weight hard for any of you? And were the weights similar to  the ones at the gym ... or was it something else?
> 
> And for the interview, do you guys remember what you were asked? This would be my first interview so I'm pretty nervous. And I haven't had a lot of interview experience in the past. Any feedbacks would definitely help a lot. Thanks guys.



I had an interview with pacific last month for their OC division

Written test is easy, make sure you brush up on the OB/Gyn because there are a few questions on that. 

the Weights were extremely easy, and im not the strongest guy. its pretty much a curved bar bell, with 150lbs on weight total on it, all you have to do is lift it from a chair to the table 3 times, really isnt that hard at all. 

Interview consisted of these types of questions:
Tell me about your self? (which is by FAR one of the most important questions and your selling point) 
Why do you want to work here?
What are your strengths weaknesses
what do you know about the company?


Practice practice practice answering those questions and ull be fine
DO NOT BE NERVOUS(which cost me the position in my opinion), it really screws you up haha
just practice and be confident in your answers


----------



## thnguyen001 (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the promt reply man


----------



## MusicMedic (Feb 18, 2010)

thnguyen001 said:


> thanks for the promt reply man



Np 

if you have any more questions feel free to PM me!!!


----------



## Danson (Feb 18, 2010)

same here...I just wasn't as quick to reply!


----------



## danjncoop (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Dawson,

I had an interview with Randy on Monday and he said he would contact me in 3 weeks and I heard him tell all the people in front of me the same thing.  What did he say about when you were going to get a call from him?? i saw that he called you a week or so later?? The interview went really well just hate waiting for these things.

Thanks.


----------



## Tonester (Mar 28, 2010)

danjncoop said:


> Hey Dawson,
> 
> I had an interview with Randy on Monday and he said he would contact me in 3 weeks and I heard him tell all the people in front of me the same thing.  What did he say about when you were going to get a call from him?? i saw that he called you a week or so later?? The interview went really well just hate waiting for these things.
> 
> Thanks.



Randy will call letting you know if you're hired. That was my experience (I didn't get the position).


----------



## Danson (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, just sit tight and wait.  I hate the waiting too...it's the hardest part!

Good Luck!!


----------



## exodus (Mar 28, 2010)

For the pacific spout, there was about 60 apps, for 1 spot.


----------



## MrEMT63 (May 4, 2010)

Hey everybody I am new here and so I am just chiming in on this one. I had an interview with Bowers recently and it went well. I believe this was on Thursday or Friday. I was called on a Saturday and asked to come in for a second interview. So I had the second interview on a Monday. They said they would call me NO MATTER WHAT on Tuesday. NOTHING! I waited till Thursday before I called them. They said wait one more day. So I waited. TWO days go by and still nothing. I call them and ask to speak with any of the people I have met so far and I am told that the one guy working that day that I know is out of the office for 30 minutes. I call back more than an hour later and they say he is out of the office for 30 minutes. I left yet another message to please call me and let me know what is going on. It is now Monday night and still have not heard from anybody. 

I get it. I did not get the job. No big deal. I can get another job. But this is just plain disrespectful and rude. Many companies do not call you back if you don't get the job, its not very professional but oh well. But do not say you will call if you are not going to call. I understand the people get busy and sometimes things get overlooked but to ignore messages and continue to neglect the duties of being a supervisor and manager is pathetic. I met three people who were either a manager or supervisor. Between them and the HR department, one of them could have called to speak to me. I am glad I found out that this is the type of company Bowers is before I got hired so I don't waist my time working for them.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 4, 2010)

MrEMT63 said:


> Hey everybody I am new here and so I am just chiming in on this one. I had an interview with Bowers recently and it went well. I believe this was on Thursday or Friday. I was called on a Saturday and asked to come in for a second interview. So I had the second interview on a Monday. They said they would call me NO MATTER WHAT on Tuesday. NOTHING! I waited till Thursday before I called them. They said wait one more day. So I waited. TWO days go by and still nothing. I call them and ask to speak with any of the people I have met so far and I am told that the one guy working that day that I know is out of the office for 30 minutes. I call back more than an hour later and they say he is out of the office for 30 minutes. I left yet another message to please call me and let me know what is going on. It is now Monday night and still have not heard from anybody.
> 
> I get it. I did not get the job. No big deal. I can get another job. But this is just plain disrespectful and rude. Many companies do not call you back if you don't get the job, its not very professional but oh well. But do not say you will call if you are not going to call. I understand the people get busy and sometimes things get overlooked but to ignore messages and continue to neglect the duties of being a supervisor and manager is pathetic. I met three people who were either a manager or supervisor. Between them and the HR department, one of them could have called to speak to me. I am glad I found out that this is the type of company Bowers is before I got hired so I don't waist my time working for them.



as someone on this forums said before: Welcome to the world of Private Ambulance companies

Bowers/Pacific is one of the more Reputable companies in Southern CA since they are one of the bigger companies, they have hundreds of applicants, and so somtimes it might be hard to keep track of everyone, when i went though their process i got a call back saying i didnt get the job...

ive gotten screwed over by HR Lady's in other Ambo companies, but you kinda have to keep looking


----------



## danjncoop (May 4, 2010)

Dont feel too bad.  I was told there would be no reason why I wouldnt get the job as an EMT with them and that they would call me very soon.  Its been 3 weeks and nothing!! I went out and applied at other companies and got hired within a week.  Just keep looking.


----------



## MusicMedic (May 4, 2010)

danjncoop said:


> Dont feel too bad.  I was told there would be no reason why I wouldnt get the job as an EMT with them and that they would call me very soon.  Its been 3 weeks and nothing!! I went out and applied at other companies and got hired within a week.  Just keep looking.



who are you working with Now-a-days?


----------



## MrEMT63 (May 4, 2010)

I am not worried or about finding another job but for a company like bowers who is now owned by Pacific I am surprised they would act like this. The buzz in the industry is that they are working hard to undo what the former owners of Bowers did to run it into the ground. I dont think they are doing much better.


----------



## danjncoop (May 5, 2010)

MusicMedic said:


> who are you working with Now-a-days?



Hey,

I got hired with Americare a few weeks back and just finished orientation.  Start my first shift next Tuesday. Shoreline just wasnt working out haha as im sure you know.  Americare is chill tho.  We get paid 12 for day cars and the 24's you get a lot of overtime which is great compared to Shore


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 7, 2010)

You guys are lucky i have applied everywhere in san diego and havent heard back from anyone at all. I call every company i have applied at once a week just to show that im very interested because i really am. I want get out in the field and start working, this is what i love to do. I have done about 11 Ride Alongs with Rural Metro Paramedics and yet still nothing at all. Its becoming very frustrating and i dont know what to do....Any Advise??


----------



## danjncoop (May 7, 2010)

emtstudent04 said:


> You guys are lucky i have applied everywhere in san diego and havent heard back from anyone at all. I call every company i have applied at once a week just to show that im very interested because i really am. I want get out in the field and start working, this is what i love to do. I have done about 11 Ride Alongs with Rural Metro Paramedics and yet still nothing at all. Its becoming very frustrating and i dont know what to do....Any Advise??



It took me about 4 months to get a job with a company so dont feel too bad.  I didnt have any prior EMS experience so it was tough competing with applicants who had months and even years of experience.  The truth is, jobs are very scarce right now so if you do land one I would advise sticking with it.  I do know that San Diego has very few EMT jobs currently as well as OC and LA.  If your willing to make the drive to Orange, a company to look at would be Shoreline in Huntington Beach.  Due to the economic recession very few fire departments are hiring which is why so few EMT jobs are out there.  Many EMT's are continuing to work at private ambulance companies for simple job security.  The pay isnt great but it's better than nothing.  My advice would be to keep up on your skills and study your EMT book so that when you are called in for testing, you ace it.  It would also be beneficial to you to practice interviewing.  Start thinking about your answers as to why you want to work for that particular ambulance company?? What will you bring to the company, your strengths and weaknesses, etc.  I was in your shoes not too long ago so just keep filling out apps.  I must of applied to at least 6 companies in LA and OC before landing a job with a great company.  Have you checked out Americare?? I know their SD division is highly repuatable.  Also look at SD Medical Services Enterprises, I saw them all over when I was down south.  I know it can be frustrating playing the waiting game but it's just the way it is in this economy.  Let me know if you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help


----------



## emtstudent04 (May 7, 2010)

danjncoop said:


> It took me about 4 months to get a job with a company so dont feel too bad.  I didnt have any prior EMS experience so it was tough competing with applicants who had months and even years of experience.  The truth is, jobs are very scarce right now so if you do land one I would advise sticking with it.  I do know that San Diego has very few EMT jobs currently as well as OC and LA.  If your willing to make the drive to Orange, a company to look at would be Shoreline in Huntington Beach.  Due to the economic recession very few fire departments are hiring which is why so few EMT jobs are out there.  Many EMT's are continuing to work at private ambulance companies for simple job security.  The pay isnt great but it's better than nothing.  My advice would be to keep up on your skills and study your EMT book so that when you are called in for testing, you ace it.  It would also be beneficial to you to practice interviewing.  Start thinking about your answers as to why you want to work for that particular ambulance company?? What will you bring to the company, your strengths and weaknesses, etc.  I was in your shoes not too long ago so just keep filling out apps.  I must of applied to at least 6 companies in LA and OC before landing a job with a great company.  Have you checked out Americare?? I know their SD division is highly repuatable.  Also look at SD Medical Services Enterprises, I saw them all over when I was down south.  I know it can be frustrating playing the waiting game but it's just the way it is in this economy.  Let me know if you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help



I have applied at Americare for the SD divison and i have also applied for SDMSE its the same thing as Rural Metro they just combined the two names. Im doing a ride along today with SDMSE Paramedics. I will study my book though some more especially today when we have down time and at home along with my skills. Its just frustrating because i have applied every where and havent even had a phone call back at all, but im hoping somthing will pop up soon for me so i can start working. So we will see just have to be patient.


----------



## NeverSatisfied~NorCal (May 9, 2010)

Has it really gotten that bad down there?!?

I worked for Pacific in 06 and it was not at all like that back then. Scary. I wish you guys all the best of luck. 

and if Vanzinni still works for Americare I will laugh...ha ha


----------



## blastereosloud (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I know this post was done WAYYY back in the day, but rather than create a new redundant thread, I figured I'd just sorta reopen the podium on this one. I am a brand spanking new EMT-Basic and have an interview with my first ambulance company on Tuesday, November 22. My interview is with Bowers/Pacific and it is with Randy. I was able to collect a few of the questions you all mentioned they would ask during the oral interview but I was wondering if you guys had anymore that came to mind that I should be prepared for? Also, I'm incredibly new to this (with no prior EMT experience to mention) and am a bit stuck on the question of "Tell us about yourself", as well as the question of "Why do you want to work for Bowers/Pacific?" Now, I applied to several places and they were the first and only ones to respond to me so far but obviously taking the truthful route and saying something like, "Well you were the first ones to respond to my application" isn't something they WANT to hear. I'm having a hard time coming up with a good response that won't completely sound insincere but also will not blow the position for me because it's too blunt. Anyone have any suggestions to these questions? I think with regard to virtually any interview, these questions are extremely difficult due to the fact that you don't want to sound too full of crap, but at the same time you want to say what they sort of want to hear in order to hire you. Hopefully I made some sense, I'm going over stuff right now even in my sickness trying to prepare myself but any advice or guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## danjncoop (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey there,
As far as your questions my advice would be to be yourself. I always answer the "tell me about yourself" in a similar fashion. I say where I am from, where I grew up, how old I am, why you want to be an emt (I assume u want ti be a firefighter like everyone in the ems world?), are you in college, what are you studying, and where you see yourself going in ten years. Those should be some helpful hints. The why you wanna work for bowers question I would research the company. They have BLS, ALS, cct so you can say that. I got out of the ambulance game. Working as a tech in the er and as an ambulance operator for the fire dept. Hope this helps. Any other questions I'd be happy to help you out.


----------

